

What about the IPhone? FB users to Zuckerberg  - Irishsteve
http://imgur.com/kwOQn5F

======
junto
Facebook Home integration into iOS would be a damn good reason for me not to
buy an iPhone. My first impression is that FbH looks incredibly invasive.

~~~
cheald
It's just a launcher (which is just an app that handles a specific intent that
fires when you press the Home button). "Incredibly invasive" is hyperbole. All
it will take to turn a "Facebook phone" into an "Android phone" is to install
a more stock-like launcher.

The great thing about Android is that there isn't a whole lot of tight
coupling between components, which is what makes Facebook Home possible in the
first place. An iOS-based Facebook phone, on the other hand, would have to be
tightly coupled by design, and wouldn't let users opt out of those features.
Compare, for example, the Twitter integration on iOS with the generic share
intent handling on Android; Android lets you install intent handlers to handle
the "share" intent - Twitter, Dropbox, Pocket, whatever you want, while iOS
gives you Twitter and you're going to have that and only that whether you like
it or not.

